# Spent a Couple Hours with Wifey and Her Rifle



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

When I say we spent a couple hours with her rifle, I don't mean at the range. No; it was time to become one with the rifle, itself.

I had my AR-15 out, too. Together, we disassembled and reassembled the rifles. Along the way, we talked about cleaning the parts and what to focus on while doing so. You know, the areas where the carbon can really accumulate on a DI rifle.

While the rifles were disassembled and cleaning was discussed, this was the perfect time to explain how the rifle parts work and what to look at while assembling, such as making sure the gaps in the gas rings are separated and not in line.

Understanding how the extractor works is much better than trying to remember which way the bolt should be positioned, and she picked up on all the points, well.

I started the session with two points. "This is your puppy, and I'm not going to feed it." That is to say, this is your rifle, know how to take care of it, and do so!
The other point was, "You don't know that I'll be around, so you need to know how to break down the rifle. You need to know how to clean it, how it works, and how to replace a broken pin or extractor if it is needed."

_
Men, is it understood that you clean and maintain the weapons, or is your wife expected to maintain her own?_


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good points


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I cleaned my guns yesterday , I clean and oil them about every two weeks when the weather is hot out , I the winter its every week I make sure they are ready and able to do the job .


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

You bring up good points my wife and daughter can both strip them down and reassemble. Not to brag on my daughter or anything but this girl can break it down and reassemble it blindfolded. No Brag Just Fact


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

preponadime said:


> You bring up good points my wife and daughter can both strip them down and reassemble. Not to brag on my daughter or anything but this girl can break it down and reassemble it blindfolded. No Brag Just Fact


Not bragging? Pfft. Of course you are. You should be! Good for your daughter!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent point Denton.

Mrs S cleans her guns while she models the latest from Victoria Secrets. Its our agreement!


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

I know how to and can easily clean all of the guns in our house, but Bigdogdad works at a gun shop with better rifle stands and more space so he usually takes them to work with him and cleans them there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> Not bragging? Pfft. Of course you are. You should be! Good for your daughter!


I'm a proud papa of all 4 of my girls


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

God job as a husband. I bought my wife a pistol and one for both of my daughters when they were old enough. I can't shoot with my older daughter very often because she lives up in VA but my younger one will tear up Mr. bad guy with her Ruger LCP. I've been thinking of an AR for the wife because she doesn't like the weight of my FAL.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Excellent point Denton.
> 
> Mrs S cleans her guns while she models the latest from Victoria Secrets. Its our agreement!


Pictures or it don't happen.:vs_smirk:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If ya shot em Ya clean em. No Good %$#King PIGS


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Not bragging? Pfft. Of course you are. You should be! Good for your daughter!


Ok, I will brag a bit also!

My daughter, can do the AR, M1 carbine, M14 and knows how to change the "O" ring in her 1187.

Almost forgot, she has a Remington 1911 she bought on her own that she can field strip.

Denton, does she use her ammo, yours or is it all communal?

I had to put my foot down, she was burning a lot out of the Thompson.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

My 8 year old daughter loves to go shoot and she cleans her .22 and helps disassemble my ar and clean it to. She struggles with the pins on the ar, so I usually help with that part, but it's fun for her. My wife has done it a couple times, but it's probably time to get her a little more used to stripping down the rifles, not just her Sig. Thanks for the reminder Denton!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder, need to put that on top of my list. The wife says that's my job, cleaning the guns. But I ain't going to be around forever.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Excellent post D. I've shown my wife a couple times how to maintain AR's and her pistols. But I'm not sure if she retained that info. Especially since I always do it, anyway... Perhaps I should test her soon to see if she still remembers. Because like you said, we may not always be here... Thanks!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Good post Denton, I have always cleaned the wifes Lever gun... I think its time to show her how to do it and what the parts all do.. Maybe buy some extra parts just in case I am not around..


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I wish I could get my wife more involved in the protection end of things. She likes to shoot but only in a casual recreational way. She has no desire to clean them or intimately know the inner workings of a any weapon. I am working on her.


----------

